# Routing MDF cabinet doors



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably a stupid question but this is a budget project and don't want to waste money on bits and material if it won't get results I want .

I want a simple MDF slab door but want to route a simple 3/16 groove approx 2 1/2" in from the perimeter edge. I am unsure if using a simple straight bit will give me clean square corners or will I wind up with rounded corners?

Not sure if this will show up but this is what I am looking to do with the possibility of adding vertical grooves to create a bead board look within the new inner routed panel. Kind of a clean modern bead board inset design.

As always I appreciate the help.

Anybody in SOCAL make MDF doors to save me some time??? Barker is great but lead time is too long for this project.

THANKS!!
http://www.barkerdoor.com/Miami-MDF-Raised-Panel-Cabinet-Doors-s/64.htm


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Woodie, your corners will be rounded, with a 3/32" radius (using a 3/16" bit). Those corners can be chiseled to square the old fashioned way, or you could pick up one of these:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004433/8388/quick-cutting-corner-chisel.aspx


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Remember the bottom of the groove will have that radius as well, chiseling those square might likely require a touch of finesse.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

By using a smaller bit, and a template or collar settup you can at least make the inside of the corner square, and just have to chisel the outside!!


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks, thats what I thought but I thought maybe the straight bit vs a raised panel type would have had a different outcome.

For the cost I found a place that can knock them out in 3 days for not much more then they would cost me. I have no idea how thy do them so cheap.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

They buy MDF in full bundles. Their saws and routers are computer controlled . You are paying retail for a probably lower grade of MDF. Most of the expense is in finishing that MDF door and sanding between coats to get a primo finish!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Try Decore-ative Specialties.


----------

